# Ryley'sRun Albany...how was it?



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Waiting anxiously here as well!!!!! PICTURES!!!!!!!

Did any of our folks here win any of the raffles?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am clueless! That is why I was hoping for an update!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Definitely awaiting news & pics here!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just got home to NJ....Wow...what a fun weekend we had!! We are pooped! Jester is flat out on the cool tile kichen floor! I'll download pictures later. Ryley's Run - Albany was a great time! Thank you Donna for your committment to making Ryley's Run such a fantastic event. Thanks also to Kim and all the others who volunteered their time and energy for such a great cause! It was so great to meet more forum members and thier goldens this year! My cheeks hurt from smiling at all of our dogs playing and being silly together!

Thanks most of all to Ryley for being the inspiration for an event such as this...it's warms my heart to know that there are so many who care...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we just got home a little while ago. we're so tired too. i have a bunch of photos to get off the camera, but i need a nap first! also, i may need help with getting some videos loaded. 

it was a very nice day - beautiful weather, and everyone was great. we are all in love with Daisy - the photos her mom posts online just don't show how cute she is when you get her in your lap!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just got home, too! Brady is exhausted! He had a blast meeting all kinds of friends.

Donna, Kim and everybody did a great job. My kids are already asking when they can go back.

It was great putting faces to the names on this board. It was funny how we could recognize the different dogs from their pictures.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We do have at least one winner of a prize from the forum, but I'll leave the announcement up to Donna. I was so busy I couldn't hear who won what??? :uhoh: We're all looking forward to the upcoming events!

We had so many people register the day of the event. The participants were absolutely wonderful! The first thing I did when I got home, sent out an email and made a phone call about RR!

Thank you all for your support and participation! Also, thank you to those of you who couldn't attend, for your patience!

I should add: We have some georgeous dogs in our group!!! At least one would make a great Therapy dog!!!


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We got in last evening, Thank You Donna and Kim, and all the others who make Ryley's Run a wonderful success!! We are exhausted. What a great time we had, ella had alot of fun with all the dogs. I will post some pictures later.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*We got in this evening.*

It took about two hours to get back to my daughter's house and another 5 to get to mine. 
We are very impressed and it was so nice to meet people from the forum. Wish we had more time. We were the last to begin the walk. The baby had to be fed. I look forward to an upcoming event.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> It took about two hours to get back to my daughter's house and another 5 to get to mine.
> We are very impressed and it was so nice to meet people from the forum. Wish we had more time. We were the last to begin the walk. The baby had to be fed. I look forward to an upcoming event.


It was great meeting you and your family, Judi. Your Grandson is beautiful! Thank you for making the very long trip and supporting a wonderful cause!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thank you.*

You are beautiful too, inside and out!


----------

